# The Online Bike Show Entry Topic



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Alright, back by popular demand, it's the Online Bike Show!!!!!!!

This topic is only for entries, please don't comment or start arguing here. 


The classes will be for 16, 20, and 26 inch bikes and trikes:

original
street
mild
semi
full
radical

There will also be some other classes:

Pedal Cars
Special Interest
Under Construction


All Choppers will be in the same class.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The rules for the show are easy:


1. The bike you enter must belong to you, not some neighbor or a friend. If they are not Layitlow members, then they can't be in the contest.

2. Try to post more than one picture of your entry so the detail can be shown. 

3. The judging will be based on the LRM rules, which include paint, murals, body work, engraving, wheels, display, accessories, etc. It would also be a good idea to post a pic of your bike with a display, since that counts also.

4. The judging will begin this coming Sunday, giving about 3 days for entries. No more entries after Saturday.

5. This is just for fun, please don't take anything personal. In the past, i have recieved p.m.'s about why so and so won, or why didn't i win, please don't do that. Like i said, this is just for fun. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There will also be Special Awards:

Best of Show
Best Display
Best Murals
Best Upholstery
Most Club Entries
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good Luck to all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

20'' MILD TRIKE


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

lowriderwiz
Royal Ridaz
20 inch full


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

20 inches
street custom

custom pedal 
custom frame and i redo my seat now... :cheesy:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

20" Mild Trike.
Not a market frame.
D-twisted peices and custom upholstery.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

20" Mild


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

hard life 20" full
custom seat
custom paint and murals


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

20" street class
SPONSORED BY DLK
golde plated (GOOSE NECK, 2 TONE SPROCKET and TRIPLE TWiSTED DOWN CROWN)


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

PROBLEMAS
OWNER :REC
CLUB: NOBILITY
RADICAL 20" 
BAYTOWN TEXAS


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

20in street custom

















under front fender


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

WIZARD STYLE
CADILLAC_PIMPIN
20IN MILD
LEGIONS BIKE CLUB
TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

bad ass bikes!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

o yea my info i forgot 

owner: dominique
bike name:raider sequal '02
club: ELITE B.C.
city:modesto ca


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

just edited smart..........


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

dis is my hommies bike but im just gone enter it ne ways

class: semi
name: luis
bike name: night crawler
custom parts: fully engraved fenders forks and sissy bar and is engraved on boths sides and also gucci wrapped seat and custom wheels wit shaved spokes and custom and engraved pedals
car club: ELITE BC


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

20'' full
Owner: Jonathan
Club: Luxurious Montreal Chapter
Full custom frame with d-twist seat post and d-twist head tube signature, Custom paint with metal flake, d-twist custom parts, custom upholstery, turn table display, 
on the turntable  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYhN3enxOGU


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bike name"sic deville"
class "26 radical"...
owner "darkness"
club "houston stylez"


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i forgot
owner-rolando aka da squid
club-knights of pleasure
class-semi
bike name-green goblin
sponser-steel a hater kustoms
pinstriping, custom handlebars, custom fenders (do more 2morrow gots 2 go 2 sleep)


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Name: TwizTid
Owner: K LoLo
Club: True Eminence
Class: 20 Inch Street
Mods: Charcoal Grey paint with silver flakes, twisted parts, engraved sprocket, pinstriping, 5 button seat, mural.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

under construction(EVILWAYZ)

wat i started with


metal preparations done


bondo'd


mocked together


design


and paint colour


bike has custom sissy bar and fork supports(getting cab plated(GOLD) and handlebars(getting chromed)


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

:dunno: no 12"


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 2 2006, 12:56 AM~6489418
> *:dunno: no 12"
> *


You will win. Put it anyways. It will probably be 10" and 12".


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Nov 2 2006, 01:56 AM~6489418
> *:dunno: no 12"
> *


go ahead and post it


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

26" cruiser/chopper/special intrest or where ever else you want to put it

Frame: No Name Customs Type 3
Shimano Nexus internat 3 speed rear hub
Pinstripping still to come


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

owner: Jonathan Villeneuve
bike name : trike hopper 
categorie: 20'' trike ???
custom : frame , wheels, seat , fork , hydraulics , rims(only in the back because I got a hollow hub trike kit now and I redone all the rims)
paint job : fire ball red with little white patern and gold and white paint strip done by judas from montreal 
club : LuxuriouS B.c Montreal chapter


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Y'all are just gonna make me bust out the big guns aren't ya? Ok here goes:


16" radical

Tombstone

Non Custom: tires, bearings, bolts 

Owner: TonyO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

20" Original

Schwinn Coal Krate

TonyOwned


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Is there a Most Members award? These are all RO bikes.

12" Original

Schwinn Lil Tiger

TonyOwned


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

12" Original

Schwinn Lil Tiger

Campus Green

TonyOwned


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

20" Semi Custom

Bike Name: Fantasy

Engraved rims, fenders, speedometer, double stacked mirrors
Everything gold plated

TonyOwned



















Best Plating and Best Paint trophies from San Diego show this year ^^^^^


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

12" Original

Schwinn Lil Tiger

(Currently under restoration by schwinn1966)

TonyOwned


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

12" Original

1967 Schwinn Lil Tiger First year out, only year in purple

TonyOwned


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

16" Original

Schwinn Midget Stingray

TonyOwned


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Do previous setups of your bike count? If they do:

Wicked Ride (Now Tombstone)

16" Full Custom


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

12" Original

Schwinn Lil Tiger

Bad pic sorry


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

20" Full Custom Trike

Owner: Xavier Rojas

Bike Name: Professor X


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Name: 1979 Schwinn Midget

Owner: Julia Trujillo

Class: 16" Original


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Name: 1970 Schwinn "Cotton Picker"

Owner: Anthony Trujillo

Class: 20" Original


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Name: 1979 Schwinn Midget

Owner: Angelo Trujillo

Class: 16" Original











Name: 1968 Schwinn Run-A-Bout

Owner: Anthony Trujillo

Class: 16" Original


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 2 2006, 04:31 PM~6492867
> *owner: Jonathan Villeneuve
> bike name : trike hopper
> categorie: 20'' trike ???
> ...


anybody can help me to find the categorie that my bike is in?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 2 2006, 08:18 PM~6495417
> *anybody can help me to find the categorie that my bike is in?
> *


i think it shuld b in full


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 2 2006, 10:30 PM~6495504
> *i think it shuld b in full
> *


thanks


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

I got you Gabriel.... :biggrin: 


















Thats "Wicked Dreams" from Dallas Lowriders Bike Club....16" Full Custom....I'm the owner!!!

This is "Lil Ca$h Money"....Dallas Lowriders Bike Club....Owner:Eric










This is "Scar Face"...Dallas Lowriders Bike Club....Owner: Gabriel


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Some better pics of "Lil Ca$h Money" :biggrin: 


















A better up-close pic of "Scar Face" :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's a pic of "El Bandido"....Dallas Lowriders BC....Owner: Chuy Vega :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Alright ....this is how the frame on "El Bandido" looks....


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

Ey NIKKI Thanx For Up Loadin Pics On Here'...I Know Its Not Tha Best Of ElBandido'...But Its Sumin On Here....Thanxz Again'...DallasLowriderS Bike Club


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

owner: Anthony Martinez

bike name: Sweet Dreamz

class: 20" street

parts: flat twisted and birdcaged parts...

pics:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OWNER: .L1L CR1M1N4L::

BIKE NAME:FIRST IMPRESSIONS

CLASS:20" FULL CUSTOM

PARTS: TRIPPLE GOLD PLATING,SHOW CHROME,ENGRAVED.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 3 2006, 10:19 PM~6498397
> *OWNER: .L1L CR1M1N4L::
> 
> BIKE NAME:FIRST IMPRESSIONS
> ...


wat engraving???? :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 3 2006, 10:21 PM~6498423
> *wat engraving???? :dunno:
> *


YEA JUZ A LIL...ON THE FORK SUPPORT BARS.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

that no engaving that was done by a machine in the factory......


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 3 2006, 10:42 PM~6498538
> *that no engaving that was done by a machine in the factory......
> *


NO BRO IT WAZNT....ASK THE PERSON WHO I BOUGHT THEM FROM...


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

i seen that shit in shops before.......


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

can some one post pics of scarface from dallas lowriders 20'' street please im new at posting pics!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

post pics of lil cash money& wicked dreams from dallas lowriders!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

quit all the chit chat.. post only the entries dammit


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

under construcion *

Diamond in the Ruff
owner me
full custom
club Thee Artistics nm chap

so far paint n some other stuff


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

so when is the juding going to take place


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

wat???


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

i would post new pics but the bike is in storage

sergio187
20" semi

gold base coat with candy green over
strobes under the seat


----------



## Dragula (Aug 16, 2006)

Night of the Living Dead
~20 inch semi
~daily rider
~hand painted 45 zombies,27 skulls, and one demon
~30 gig ipod sound system and speakers


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 3 2006, 01:41 AM~6497057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea dere we go


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

User Name: Str8crazy80

Bike Name: ~Crusin in style~

Class: 20 inch semi Trike

Mods: bondo front tank

Discription: candy apple red paint square twisted and birdcadge parts with spears and spear pedals powder coated chain and crushed red fabric


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

bad news 
original - pedal car 
shot callers


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

woops forgot to add my club *TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C.*


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

dimond plate

full
owner chris conner

Image Hosting


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Owner -Manuel Martinez (LowRider_69)
20 inch semi UNDER CONSTRUCTION
will post recent pixs after work


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Nov 3 2006, 03:52 PM~6500131
> *Alright ....this is how the frame on "El Bandido" looks....
> 
> 
> ...


wats this a candy flaked out dildo???? :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 02:42 PM~6503953
> *wats this a candy flaked out dildo???? :0
> *


 :uh: very stupid comment!!!! HAVE SOME RESPECT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 01:42 PM~6503953
> *wats this a candy flaked out dildo???? :0
> *


wtf?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

20" street


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 02:42 PM~6503953
> *wats this a candy flaked out dildo???? :0
> *


idiot :uh:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 04:42 PM~6503953
> *wats this a candy flaked out dildo???? :0
> *



*Yeah, uh...i borrowed it from y0 momma!*


Dont come at me with stupid shit and you wont get shut down. Its that simple. The topic CLEARLY said no comments, just pics....and no shit talkin...So uh, next time, LEARN how to read puto. :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 3 2006, 10:19 PM~6498397
> *OWNER: .L1L CR1M1N4L::
> 
> BIKE NAME:FIRST IMPRESSIONS
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

u shuld give out special awards to :cheesy:


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

mortal kombat 2
12" radical
isaiah


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 4 2006, 09:06 PM~6504963
> *u shuld give out special awards to :cheesy:
> *


fuck that shit some people would get cheated because last time we had a online bike show i came in 2nd place with just a drawing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 03:42 PM~6503953
> *wats this a candy flaked out dildo???? :0
> *


comments like this is why alot of people stop coming in the bike forum :uh: this forum has went to hell :angry:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 02:42 PM~6503953
> *wats this a candy flaked out dildo???? :0
> *


yea, someone's been going through your room huh? you better hide that thing better next time. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






























































































































































sorry, but you made that one too easy to clown on. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

16..O.G....THEE ARTISTICS.........
























A PLUS..THE LIGHTS WORK TOO


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I wish I had a camera.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

SO WEN DOES JUGIN START


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

bluepridelowride13


> *wats this a candy flaked out dildo???? *


Its All Koo Guys'..... I See How Sum ****** Start Shyt ONLINE...But Cant Back Up Shyt.... Im New To This And Not Know Alot ABout LIL....But I Learned Tah Not Waste Time On Stupid ****** Like bluepridelowride13 I Talk Shyt And Back It Up....But Fuck All This Online SHYTTALKIN'...I Do It IN PERSON PUTO!.... No DISRESPECT TO ANY BC....Just Me Speakin To IGNORANT ASS PEOPLE!....Holla
DALLAS LOWRIDER BIKE CLUB REPRESENTAH!..... P.S. GOT SHYT TO SAY...COME AT ME ONE ON ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

y0 Noe...when are you gonna announce winners and stuff? I dont think I'll be online for a while...so uhm, have fun! and early congrats to those of you who win something! =]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

*THAT'S IT!!!!!!! NO MORE ENTRIES!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mike rangel
clown confution the founder of the online bike show.....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 6 2006, 12:22 PM~6514106
> *mike rangel
> clown confution the founder of the online bike show.....
> 
> ...


YOU'RE TO LATE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ALL NICE BIKES!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 4 2006, 04:42 PM~6503953
> *wats this a candy flaked out dildo???? :0
> *


Ive heard worse comments on here guys ease up a little  :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry for the wait amigos, my computer has really been acting up and i am like this :angry: 

i will see if i can save the rest of the pics today and judge tonight


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 8 2006, 06:12 AM~6526593
> *sorry for the wait amigos, my computer has really been acting up and i am like this :angry:
> 
> i will see if i can save the rest of the pics today and judge tonight
> *


 :0


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

oh ok u judge tonight that anserd my ?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 8 2006, 08:12 AM~6526593
> *sorry for the wait amigos, my computer has really been acting up and i am like this :angry:
> 
> i will see if i can save the rest of the pics today and judge tonight
> *


so who won wat?


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

yah noe when you post up the winners?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

post the winers!!!


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 11 2006, 02:48 PM~6548205
> *post the winers!!!
> *


X2


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

x3


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

x4


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

x1204974574


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

x54578918741874875615487 :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

x837983267098579865809265085618756408561405678345360 :roflmao:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

x3278469234927348901241234-4565465465465635464654635658795783456462346568762389678934/927235465252523554235878375 AND 1


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

x54154617564235645277568285467487456714237147564785478647654574571471432714317423174321742434217143271432714237124372432714273142174317347124127412714271417231423714237242172147214 and 24543


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

xinfinity


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

X 87458514521752175452414 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x5415461756423564527756828546748745671423714756478547864765457457147143271431742
31743217424342171432714327142371243724327142731421743173471241274127142714172314
23714237242172147214 and 24543
AND A 1/2


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

X99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 and a half.... this is a gagilion beat that fools......................................................................................


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 12 2006, 07:42 AM~6551612
> *X99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 and a half.... this is a gagilion beat that fools......................................................................................
> *


+1


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey fool im feelin your bike


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 12 2006, 09:42 AM~6551612
> *X99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 and a half.... this is a gagilion beat that fools......................................................................................
> *


+2.5 beat both of yall


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Nov 12 2006, 08:25 PM~6555243
> *+2.5 beat both of yall
> *


QUOTE(bluepridelowride13 @ Nov 12 2006, 09:42 AM) 
X9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
999999999999999999 and a half.... this is a gagilion beat that fools......................................................................................


+10 Million I win :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

WTF?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Post the winners Noe YOU












:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 8 2006, 07:12 AM~6526593
> *sorry for the wait amigos, my computer has really been acting up and i am like this :angry:
> 
> i will see if i can save the rest of the pics today and judge tonight
> *


*sorry guys, i just haven't had time to do this thing. i will not do this again. i'm sorry to all of you, RO-BC can judge the show if he'd like, again, i'm sorry  *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

^^^ its ok Noe ur a busy man
:happysad:
why taco????????????????? :dunno: just asking


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

CAUSE I ASKED HIM ALONG TIME AGO I WILL JUDGE THEM AND GET TO YOU GUYS ASAP OK


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

aight


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

EVERYONE BE PATIENT WITH ME IM GONNA TRY AND JUDGE IT LOWRIDER TOUR RULES I WANT TO GIVE YOU GUYS A SCORE SHEET BUT IT WOULD TALKE ME FOREVER SO JUST BE A LIL PATIENT


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

OK TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW IM NOT JUDGING THE UNDER CONSTRUCTION AND IM NOT JUDGING BIKES THAT SOME OF YOU POSTED OF YOUR FRIENDS BIKES THIS IS TO ONLY KEEP IT SIMPLE AND NOT TAKE UP TO MUCH TIME SINCE YOU GUYS WANT RESULTS I GOT ALL OF YOU WRITTEN DOWN AND PUT INTO CLASSES AND TONY YOUR MY BOY BUT I LIMITED YOU ON ENTRIES CAUSE YOU OWN TO MANY LOL SORRY HOMIE FOR THE 26 INCH BIKES YALL ARE TOGETHER ONLY 2 BIKES I WILL POST RESULTS IN A FEW


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------

